# Viejitos and Impalas 3rd annual BBQ



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Doin it again Hot August Nights weekend 3rd annual BBQ. We had a big turn out last year with 90 plus cars and hope to make it bigger this year. Free food for everyone who brings there car. Live entertainment raffel for rims and other great prizes. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

free food....... you know ill be there... ha ha ha ha cant wait.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

was a great turn out last year. hope its bigger this year.. :nicoderm:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

some pictures from last year


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts the date. gonna try 2 get a reservation


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

what park in reno


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hell yeah, ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Aug 9th at Deer park in Sparks


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

* :biggrin: WE'LL BE THERE REPRESENTING :biggrin: 
<img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/pigparty3-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

*HERE ARE SOME PICTZ FROM 2 YRS AGO
<img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/a184.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/a183.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Jan 27 2008, 05:26 PM~9797547
> * :biggrin: WE'LL BE THERE REPRESENTING :biggrin:
> <img src=\'http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h310/sacimpalas/pigparty3-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

T
.T
..T
... :biggrin:


----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

oh ya had a good time last year hope to bring the wagon this year :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

damb, i miss my 67 caprice............ :tears: :tears:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 1 2008, 03:23 PM~9836158
> *damb, i miss my 67 caprice............ :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Feb 1 2008, 03:12 PM~9843537
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



wtf your all grown up your a IMPALA now haha j/k

getting rid of your caprice was like giving up one of your kids? :biggrin:  
you'll get over it someday


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Viejitos and Impalas :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

yea that car was my first start to finish car though... but, your right.. impallllllaaaaaassss for live.. ha ha ha ha. hey, now that me and wify are gettn the big D now i dont have to hear her bitch about gettn my impala tattoo.. que no... .hahahahaha... you knowww :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jan 31 2008, 08:23 PM~9836158
> *damb, i miss my 67 caprice............ :tears:  :tears:
> *



Let it go Kevin


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

no, and you can't make me... :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whens Bob gonna be done with your car?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9867731
> *Whens Bob gonna be done with your car?
> *


dont know hes been saing in a week for the last 2 months :angry:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9867731
> *Whens Bob gonna be done with your car?
> *


dont know hes been saing in a week for the last 2 months :angry:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 5 2008, 07:20 PM~9867731
> *Whens Bob gonna be done with your car?
> *


dont know hes been saing in a week for the last 2 months :angry:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMB OSCAR WE SAW IT THE FIRST TIME HOMIE.. HA HA HA HA .. JK HOMIE.. UP WE GO.. T.T.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

More pictures!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics.... :thumbsup:


----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Was impressed last year, better than going to downtown Reno! Brining the kids this time


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Feb 11 2008, 06:49 PM~9913860
> *Was impressed last year, better than going to downtown Reno! Brining the kids this time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Feb 10 2008, 11:49 PM~9913860
> *Was impressed last year, better than going to downtown Reno! Brining the kids this time
> *



Cool man see you here


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE !!!RENO CHAPTER


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

RENE!!!!!!!!just pick up the car from the upholstery shop washa!!!




























VIEJITOS STYLE! :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q,VO nice


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt
:uh:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Feb 27 2008, 12:59 PM~10037057
> *ttt
> :uh:
> *


PUTO NO PONGAS FOTOS DE LA NINA WUEY!!!! :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

WHATS UP VIEJITOS WE ARE HAVING A CARNE ASADA ON THE WEEKEND MARCH 1 SO BRING YOUR FAMILIA AND CARS  SEE YOU VATOS THERE


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

orale get in line...........


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

we are just going to kick it at garys we are going to do the carne asada at gary wild we work on betos 52 troka


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Feb 27 2008, 10:05 PM~10047138
> *we are just going to kick it at garys  we are going to do the carne asada at gary wild we work on betos 52 troka
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: orale I be over


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Feb 29 2008, 02:11 PM~10053565
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: orale I be over
> *


YEAAAAAAA RIGHTTT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ORALE GALLO!!!!!!!WE ARE GOING TO BE WAITING FOR YOU CON MARIACHI Y TODO EL PEDO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Viejitos


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10054005
> *What up Viejitos
> *


whatsup rene!!! :uh:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Feb 29 2008, 03:00 PM~10054005
> *What up Viejitos
> *


whatsup rene!!! :uh:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Feb 28 2008, 11:21 PM~10055757
> *whatsup rene!!! :uh:
> *


_*    Q-vo Impalas y Viejitos in the house*_


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 3 2008, 07:04 PM~10080347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt    :cheesy:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

zup pinchi gallo


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 4 2008, 08:45 PM~10090291
> *zup pinchi gallo
> *


Qvo beto JA JA JA :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What are you guys doing for the weekend


----------



## 209Goodfella (Sep 17, 2003)

Rennnny, Is she goin? I might have 2 go. lol We don't have anything planned this year, I will have 2 get with the fellas to see if they wanna take a trip to Reno.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

I hope so i'll talk to slm to see if there gonna make it. You better gring your car if your gonna be up here. I think we'll have a good turn out this year. 
IMPALAS!!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

COME CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

THE ONLY OFFICIAL LOWRIDER HOT AUGUST NIGHTS SHOW... YOU ALREADY KNOW WE CAN NOT MISS THAT.. YEEEEEEE


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

COME AND CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

LAST YEARS EVENT. DONT WANT TO MISS THIS


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Mar 7 2008, 03:46 AM~10103180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

REN AND GARY BRING YOUR ASSES TO SAN JO AND CHECK OUT THIS 
SHOW.

GEORGE
CLASSIC IMAGE CAR CLUB


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey, oscar... the car looks really good homie... mad props... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: whats up everyone.. :wave:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTF


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Mar 6 2008, 01:53 PM~10105685
> *REN AND GARY BRING YOUR ASSES TO SAN JO AND CHECK OUT THIS
> SHOW.
> 
> ...



Hey George i'll talk to Gary you supported us here in Reno we'll support you down there.


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

THAT'LL BE COOL TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE . WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Mar 7 2008, 05:28 PM~10110144
> *THAT'LL BE COOL TO SEE YOU GUYS DOWN HERE .  WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 26 2008, 10:40 AM~9789201
> *Doin it again Hot August Nights weekend 3rd annual BBQ.  We had a big turn out last year with 90 plus cars and hope to make it bigger this year.  Free food for everyone who brings there car.  Live entertainment raffel for rims and other great prizes.  Hope to see everyone there!
> *


Good shit Ren, I'll be there


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 26 2008, 09:01 PM~9793020
> * wuts the date. gonna try 2 get a reservation
> *


Aug 9th it says, I haven't seen a flyer yet  ROAD TRIP! :cheesy: I'll hit up Chivo for us to caravan ya?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 7 2008, 12:08 AM~10110712
> *Aug 9th it says, I haven't seen a flyer yet   ROAD TRIP! :cheesy:  I'll hit up Chivo for us to caravan ya?
> *


.
Cool lookin forward to seeing yo up this way. Fonzy is working on the flyer right now i'll post up as soon as he is done.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

good morning TGIF


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 8 2008, 03:54 AM~10111936
> *good morning TGIF
> *


fuck!!!!!is been friday for us every day!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 6 2008, 11:38 PM~10110847
> *.
> Cool lookin forward to seeing yo up this way.  Fonzy is working on the flyer right now i'll post up as soon as he is done.
> *


:thumbsup: do you mind emailing it to me so I can post it up on the website? :cheesy:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 7 2008, 07:38 PM~10110847
> *.
> Cool lookin forward to seeing yo up this way.  Fonzy is working on the flyer right now i'll post up as soon as he is done.
> *


i needs those pictures!!!!!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s143/vi...pg?t=1204937496
54dtwyx.jpg picture by viejitos53


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 7 2008, 09:28 AM~10112222
> *fuck!!!!!is been friday for us every day!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you can say that again.... ha ha ha ha ha.........


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Here are some pics Oscar


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 8 2008, 10:22 AM~10120387
> *Here are some pics Oscar
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 8 2008, 10:22 AM~10120387
> *Here are some pics Oscar
> 
> 
> ...


 Dispensa :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 10 2008, 04:52 PM~10136545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that big pic reminds me of Vegas!!!! but it didn't look as nice the last time we went up to Reno, they were tearing down some hotels/casinos/buildings I think :dunno:

What U know about that place Shooters?? LOL :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

?What you know about Shooters? That place is alot of fun


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

cant wait....hopen to get the car done sooooonnnnn.......


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

VIEJITOS RENO CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

To the top ese!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up gary and ren? :wave: :wave: impalasssssssss....


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

T.T.T..


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Mar 14 2008, 04:42 PM~10170080
> *whats up gary and ren?  :wave:  :wave: impalasssssssss....
> *


Better be over tomarrow fucker :angry:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 16 2008, 08:48 AM~10175663
> *Better be over tomarrow fucker :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 15 2008, 11:43 PM~10178411
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



Hey fool post that pic from last nite


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttttttttttttttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 17 2008, 03:43 AM~10179489
> *Hey fool post that pic from last nite
> *


gallo post that picture!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 16 2008, 03:08 PM~10181376
> *gallo post that picture!!!!!!!
> *



Gallo post that pic!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

to the top


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 16 2008, 10:44 PM~10185054
> *Gallo post that pic!!!!!! :angry:
> *


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

O SHIT!!WRONG PICTURE :0


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top!!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 17 2008, 09:45 PM~10193639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Viejitos are coming out big this year


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics viejitos... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

rene!!!!!!!!!!!gallo!!!!!!!!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

gallo make the pictures biger!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 19 2008, 07:22 PM~10210044
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 20 2008, 03:45 PM~10210855
> *hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuu :wow:  :nono:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

what up RENE


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

what up RENE


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Whats up fool ! Where's the beer at?


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Orale wake up cabrones time for work :angry:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Go back to bed fool!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Homboys.....


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 25 2008, 10:51 PM~10257181
> *Homboys.....
> 
> 
> ...


 orale LOL Homie


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

last year :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 26 2008, 05:42 PM~10262868
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The only vato to walk the main yard alone aye


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

to the top for VIEJITOS & IMPALAS


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 26 2008, 10:12 PM~10265226
> *The only vato to walk the main yard alone aye
> *


your crazy ren... :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

it was nice to finally kick it with everyone yesterday at the carshow.. congrats to oscar for getttn first place for the 30's class.... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!! P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> [email protected]
> ...


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 26 2008, 09:12 PM~10265226
> *The only vato to walk the main yard alone aye
> *


OKKAAAAAY Sr. Hardcore :roflmao: :cheesy:

TTT Can't wait for this event :cheesy:

Where's the FLYER??? :angel:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2008, 12:58 PM~10298676
> *OKKAAAAAY Sr. Hardcore :roflmao: :cheesy:
> 
> TTT Can't wait for this event :cheesy:
> ...



Fonzy said it will be done soon. You gonna bring tha 64?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Mar 31 2008, 01:06 PM~10299293
> *Fonzy said it will be done soon.  You gonna bring tha 64?
> *


Cool, send it over when you can please - and I'll post it on the website n stuff :angel:

Plan is to take the '4... maybe I'll get brave and drive it that far I dunno about the heat tho, it likes to overheat LOL :angry:

Side question Ren - what do you think it is, I'm replacing the thermostat EVERY summer and it does fine until the next year, then beginning of summer same shit, starts getting hot/overheating and I go replace it again.... :dunno:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

chale homie :uh: one to many que no :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

good picture.. and good beer.. que no? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2008, 03:04 PM~10299726
> *Cool, send it over when you can please - and I'll post it on the website n stuff :angel:
> 
> Plan is to take the '4... maybe I'll get brave and drive it that far I dunno about the heat tho, it likes to overheat LOL :angry:
> ...


have you had your radiator flushed lately? could be your problem jen... just a thought to your question...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Mar 31 2008, 06:22 PM~10302002
> *have you had your radiator flushed lately? could be your problem jen... just a thought to your question...
> *


:wave: everytime I do the thermostat I flush the radiator just because :tears:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

gallo wheres the picturese!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2008, 07:30 PM~10302110
> *:wave: everytime I do the thermostat I flush the radiator just because :tears:
> *



How long has it been doing that? I can't think of anything that would cause that, but if I do i'll let you know


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Mar 31 2008, 07:30 PM~10302110
> *:wave: everytime I do the thermostat I flush the radiator just because :tears:
> *


yea, thats wierd...i'll ask around and try to get some input... we'll get to the bottom of this right ren.. ha ha ha.. :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 31 2008, 07:54 PM~10302439
> *gallo wheres the picturese!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey oscar, wheres your avitar pic? tell gallo to hurry up with those pics or no more beer for him... :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

viejitos kickin it at the park


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin: Q-vo viejitos in the house


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

Q-VO CARNALES HOPE YOU HOMIES CAN MAKE IT TO ORANGE COVE ITS GONNA BE A FIRME EVENT AMUSEMENT RIDES GAMES CARSHOW CONCERT HOPP SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE THE WHOLE FAMILY


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

when is it??????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 1 2008, 05:51 PM~10310586
> *when is it??????
> *


MAY 3RD


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Mar 31 2008, 07:54 PM~10302439
> *gallo wheres the picturese!!!!!!!!!
> *































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nice pics Gallo


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics gallo..thanks for postn the pics homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jan 26 2008, 11:40 AM~9789201
> *Doin it again Hot August Nights weekend 3rd annual BBQ.  We had a big turn out last year with 90 plus cars and hope to make it bigger this year.  Free food for everyone who brings there car.  Live entertainment raffel for rims and other great prizes.  Hope to see everyone there!
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

GO TO SLEEP GALLO!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 2 2008, 12:11 PM~10310224
> *Q-VO CARNALES HOPE YOU HOMIES CAN MAKE IT TO ORANGE COVE ITS GONNA BE A FIRME EVENT AMUSEMENT RIDES GAMES CARSHOW CONCERT HOPP SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE THE WHOLE FAMILY
> *


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 1 2008, 06:29 AM~10305640
> *How long has it been doing that?  I can't think of anything that would cause that, but if I do i'll let you know
> *


Since 03 maybe :roflmao: I overheated at a quincenera (embarressing, LOL!!!).... luckily it was 2 blocks from the pad and I just took it home!! LOL 

I was told a bigger radiator and dual fan?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 1 2008, 09:27 AM~10307055
> *yea, thats wierd...i'll ask around and try to get some input... we'll get to the bottom of this right ren.. ha ha ha..  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so!! :cheesy: car runs cherry except that overheating probelm after hours of drivig in 100+ degree weather.... I guess that's not all bad considering but U know I should be able to get it in and go like I used to :tears: That's my way!!! LOL... THE HIGHWAY!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37+Apr 1 2008, 10:23 AM~10307534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't wait to meet everyone!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hope to see you and the family as well... :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pic huh gary...but, you ned to smile more..ha,ha,ha,ha,... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo kevin :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

More picture :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

lookn good... whats up oscar? hey if your not too buisy tomorrow i think gary's comn over to help on the 65.. il'll call you homie.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

they call me mother teresa no problem!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

we shoud do a car wash prety soon!!!!!!!!!!!! like are carnales from califas!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 2 2008, 07:33 PM~10320552
> *we shoud do a car wash prety soon!!!!!!!!!!!! like are carnales from califas!
> 
> 
> ...


yea, but can we get chicks like that? i'll get my car washed ten times just to look at that.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 3 2008, 02:54 PM~10320717
> *yea, but can we get chicks like that? i'll get my car washed ten times just to look at that.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea right kevin you know they got your ass is check!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

gallo talk to me carnal!!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)

it was nice seieing everyone at da show this pass weekend her r some of the pics it took..


----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_rose_@Apr 2 2008, 10:27 PM~10322379
> *it was nice seieing everyone at da show this pass weekend her r some of the pics it took..
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for postn the pic cadillac rose.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

I M LOOKING FORWARD 2 SEEING EVERYONE THIS SEASON!! FOR BEING DA 1ST SHOW IT WAS A GOOD ONE I M GLAD WE DIDNT HAVE 2 WAIT TIL CINCO DE MAYO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 3 2008, 06:32 PM~10329484
> *thanks for postn the pic cadillac rose....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i have more pics but i m sending those 2 streetlow...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Apr 3 2008, 11:38 PM~10331772
> *I M LOOKING FORWARD 2 SEEING EVERYONE THIS SEASON!! FOR BEING DA 1ST SHOW IT WAS A GOOD ONE I M GLAD WE DIDNT HAVE 2 WAIT TIL CINCO DE MAYO!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Apr 3 2008, 11:38 PM~10331772
> *I M LOOKING FORWARD 2 SEEING EVERYONE THIS SEASON!! FOR BEING DA 1ST SHOW IT WAS A GOOD ONE I M GLAD WE DIDNT HAVE 2 WAIT TIL CINCO DE MAYO!!! :biggrin:
> *


YEA NO SHIT.. WE NEED TO HAVE MORE SHOWS TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL OUT HERE DOIN ARE THING WITH ARE CARS INSTEAD OF JUST BEING STEREOTYPED AS GANGBANGERS...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 5 2008, 06:43 AM~10334781
> *YEA NO SHIT.. WE NEED TO HAVE MORE SHOWS TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL OUT HERE DOIN ARE THING WITH ARE CARS INSTEAD OF JUST BEING STEREOTYPED AS GANGBANGERS...
> *


----------



## cadillac_rose (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 4 2008, 11:52 AM~10335318
> *
> *


yup... :yes:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Here you go cabron, but dont :tears: it will be out it will be


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 4 2008, 05:36 PM~10337448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I miss that car man. But we'll be crusin together this summer fool watch


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS 37


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 4 2008, 05:45 PM~10337515
> *Dam I miss that car man.  But we'll be crusin together this summer fool watch
> *


yea right....ren. we heard that one last year... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey post some pic of the progress fool... now get back to work... :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10338479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey oscar.. i like the flower around the car homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

REMIDER FAMILY


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 5 2008, 04:00 PM~10343002
> *
> REMIDER FAMILY
> *


hey, whats the date.. and where.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Apr 6 2008, 06:24 PM~10349852
> *hey, whats the date.. and where..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAY 3RD FAMILY ITS ON A SATURDAY CARSHOW CONCERT AND CARNIVAL AMUSEMENT RIDES AND GAMES CONCERT TILL 10 PM CARSHOW 12NOON TILL 5PM 6PM AWARDS CEROMONY HELD INDOORS AT THE V.P CENTER IN ORANGE COVE CA,93646 MAP QUEST IT :biggrin: PRE REG FORM ON KING OF CALI DOS THREAD ANY QUESTIONS #559-647-6016  LAST TWO YEARS HAVE BEEN GREAT THIS YEAR IS THE ULTIMATE BIGGEST HOPP BATTLE INDIVIDUALS FROM PORTLAND THE BIGG M FROM LA PHOENIX AND CEN CAL OTHER CLUBS FROM LA THE BAY LAS VEGAS THIS IS A MUST SHOW FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY BEUTIFUL LOCATION BRING YOUR EZ UPS FOR THE GRASSY AREA MOVE IN FROM 6AM TILL 11AM


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

What up ren. Good looking out last saturday. Blvd Classics will be rep'n this year at the BBQ :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

BACK TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 7 2008, 05:46 PM~10358583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks clean beto.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to see you cruz it homie....


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ORALE VIEJITOS HOPEFULLY WE GET OUR NEW PLAKES REAL SOON!







:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Those are gonna look nice Oscar


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 8 2008, 09:54 PM~10369389
> *ORALE VIEJITOS HOPEFULLY WE GET OUR NEW PLAKES REAL SOON!
> 
> 
> ...


well, hurry it up oscar...jk homie. looks good....it will look better in the pinche car... ha ha ha ha...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP FOR THE VIEJITOS CAR CLUB!!!!!!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

back to the top. ......


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

zup homies


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

BETO!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

zup pinchi ren


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q VO


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 11 2008, 08:28 PM~10395347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fucken ren.. you and your bro look hard core homie......


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

thats what im talken about........... impalassssssssssssssssss... you knowwwwwwwwwww........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up everyone.. back to the top..... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey, ren, you missed one hell of a party lastnight fool.... and we think we have a new member.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo viejitos and impalas







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> Q-vo viejitos and impalas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 15 2008, 05:53 PM~10418887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them!!!!!rene you dont have nothing bether to do!!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 14 2008, 09:53 PM~10418887
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Apr 14 2008, 10:53 PM~10418887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now, thats some funny fuckn shit right there ren.........your a fool... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT



:cheesy:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Apr 16 2008, 03:33 PM~10432113
> *:biggrin:
> *



any shows in reno for cinco de mayo?


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big ruben_@Apr 17 2008, 01:08 PM~10432952
> *any shows in reno for cinco de mayo?
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

VIEJITOS RENO CHAPTER IN THE HOUSE







:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

i did not know they use to use brims back in the revolution days! :biggrin:


----------



## g riding (Mar 24, 2008)

Happy friday :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Ren wher you at lok


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

w.t.f. why are we on the third page? dambit..... up we go..... :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

what no one writes in here anymore? to the top we go....


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

01 Track ...wma (3.9 MB),


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO THE PINCHI TOP :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to all the viejitos and impalas from RENO we are having a big as carne asada after the parade at gary's house so clean up your bomb or impala!!!!!!we our going to meet at barbaras house at 9:00am so we can cruse to wells avenue in the morning.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Beto and all the Viejitos see you at the BBQ. Beto post the pics from yesterday


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

had a great time this weekend cruzn the imp with everybody...oh, and the beer too.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks to our newest member jose for bringing the cardne.... thats a keeper... lol.. :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

wheres the pics at ??????


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

nice pic thanks Gallo i'm stealing it :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

We took the 1940 special.... from SJ to RENO.... ohhh.. we drove the bomba.... our baby made it all the way.....we stop for a picnic!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

great time this past weekend.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

like those pics gallo... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave: T
T
T


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ZAPPENING


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

damn Beto you up late


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT ttt TTT ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

zup Gorge


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey, gallo post some pics of this weekend homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 4 2008, 12:21 PM~10572318
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: TTT :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@May 5 2008, 09:27 PM~10584808
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


can you tell im hung over from sat night....


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

hey ren post some pics from cinco de mayo.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Damn it there I am with a plate of food like always what a fat ass


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10611508
> *Damn it there I am with a plate of food like always what a fat ass
> *


oh, quit ren.. you gotta admite it was good food.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

pics look good gallo.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in The House


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Viejitos in The House y Que


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

loking good


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nice pics reny... you should post these in the impalas cc thread... lookn good homeboy.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 13 2008, 11:30 PM~10651413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks good ren... great job homeboy.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

:werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

back to the top...


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

HERES THE FLIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

nnnnnniiiiiiicccccccceeeeee....... but worth it.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 18 2008, 09:15 AM~10680243
> *HERES THE FLIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG
> 
> 
> ...


 CHINGON


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: ESTA CHINGON


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 18 2008, 09:15 AM~10680243
> *HERES THE FLIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: x1,000,000 :cheesy: TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Sunday at Jose's :0


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 19 2008, 08:18 PM~10691813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics... they came out goog ren.... :biggrin:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 19 2008, 08:22 PM~10691846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just think... thats just five members and there families.... ha,ha,ha,ha, :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 19 2008, 08:18 PM~10691813
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I like this one


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

the jokes just dont stop huh ren... :loco: :loco:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 20 2008, 03:33 PM~10691986
> *I like this one
> *


hey is that KEVIN
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 19 2008, 08:33 PM~10691986
> *I like this one
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

oscar you going to the sac show this weekend?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t.


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

who's all goin to sac this weekend??????????? roll call fuckers... i'm goin with the 65 gary with the 62, and jose with the 63, and goerge for support....whitch of you viejitos are goin.. IT'S CHECK IN TIME PUTO'S.... HA,HA,HA,HA,..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

what do you mean is check in time :angry: :angry:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

who's goin...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Q vo Kevin


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

was uppers beto? you goin to sac fool... you better...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

On Sunday it's gonna be nice in Sactown ladies and gents, scattered showers in Truckee in the EARLY morning, getting better as the hours progress 










BRING THE RIDES!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT 

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!

:wave: :wave: NICE MEETING ALL OF YOU AT THE SACRA SHOW, SEE U GUYS AND GALS OUT THERE IN AUGUST!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 28 2008, 02:55 PM~10755853
> *TTT
> 
> CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE!!
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

whats up!!!!!!!!!familia!!!!!


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

ROAD TRIP, We can't wait, we're coming. Woohooo. . . .making reservations. . .
Just need directions.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Q vo foooooooooooools how is every body doing,


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

beto!!swend me your phon number


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

goodmornig everyone... have a save weekend... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## flip11 (May 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Zup to the pinchi top


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

Can't wait, I already have my room.  

Last year was a cool event, this year I will bring a ride.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

wassssssss uppppppppp everyone? :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 03:01 PM~10781714
> *Can't wait, I already have my room.
> 
> Last year was a cool event, this year I will bring a ride.
> *


SHHAAAUUUU!!! Right on!!!! I got Dora and Moose on the list too! :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 3 2008, 06:07 PM~10790964
> *SHHAAAUUUU!!! Right on!!!! I got Dora and Moose on the list too! :cheesy:
> *



How you doin Jenn? Are you rollin up with the Thursday or Friday crew?


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 3 2008, 06:07 PM~10790964
> *SHHAAAUUUU!!! Right on!!!! I got Dora and Moose on the list too! :cheesy:
> *



How you doin Jenn? Are you rollin up with the Thursday or Friday crew?


----------



## ACE RAG SS (Feb 13, 2008)

TTT FOR TOU ALL!!!!!! Great Clubs


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 4 2008, 08:13 AM~10795460
> *How you doin Jenn?  Are you rollin up with the Thursday or Friday crew?
> *


Doin really good, very busy @ work!! Not sure when I'm gonna come up, I don't know what my chapter has game planned yet  Tell the wifey and girls I say hi  :wave: and I didn't forget your daughter gets to braid my hair next time I see her, LOL, I promised her when were all BSing in the garage for hours...


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jun 2 2008, 03:01 PM~10781714
> *Can't wait, I already have my room.
> 
> Last year was a cool event, this year I will bring a ride.
> *


Orale Dukes will be waiting..


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 4 2008, 12:18 PM~10797310
> *Doin really good, very busy @ work!! Not sure when I'm gonna come up, I don't know what my chapter has game planned yet   Tell the wifey and girls I say hi  :wave: and I didn't forget your daughter gets to braid my hair next time I see her, LOL, I promised her when were all BSing in the garage for hours...
> *



LOL and she won't forget either. I'll tell Lil and the girls you say hi. We got plans for thurs and friday nites so bring your drinkin shoes :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 4 2008, 10:26 PM~10802279
> *LOL and she won't forget either.  I'll tell Lil and the girls you say hi.  We got plans for thurs and friday nites so bring your drinkin shoes :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Gallo!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

firme club homie " hechenle ganas raza" QUE -Vo soy Pecas call me jesse check it 1948 fleetmaster 4 dr. 4-sale basket case runs 216 3-speep man trans give me a buzz on the weekend or evenings 7-9 pm ok :angry: NV title


----------



## lvj64 (Jan 6, 2008)

jesse lv 1948 fleetmaster 4-sale 4-dr 216 manu trans basket case fires - up & stops body rough give me a buzz evenings 702--384-3936


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo viejitos and Impalas :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the fucken top for the viejitos see you vatos in 10 more days!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Look what Kevin got yesterday


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 11 2008, 08:12 AM~10845079
> *Look what Kevin got yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


love my tat..... :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks ren for postn it up homie...


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Look Good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

hey looking good kevibn   viejitos en la casa


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks homies.. getn some more ink done this sunday.... shauuuuuuuu..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

hey!!!!!!!!kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

will be there


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LET'S PARTY VIEJITOS STYLE!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

happy fathers day.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

What up Viejitos TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT










:cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo Viejitos @ Impalas


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Jun 13 2008, 05:57 PM~10865888
> *hey!!!!!!!!kevin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


was up oscar.....how are things.....


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Viejitos, Party at Kevin's saturday at one let's put it down!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey Viejitos, Party at Kevin's saturday at one let's put it down!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT Orale


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

to the fucking top shaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........................................


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

CHALE!!!!!!!!!!! ry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Borachos :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Q-vo Rene


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

great time this weekend.. thanks to everyone that showd up to the big b-day bbq... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jun 23 2008, 05:22 AM~10930572
> *great time this weekend.. thanks to everyone that showd up to the big b-day bbq... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


sup kev who's b-day yours?
Happy b-day bro :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos & Impalas to the top


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any car hopp contest at this event???????????


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Jun 23 2008, 06:58 AM~10930664
> *sup kev who's b-day yours?
> Happy b-day bro :biggrin:
> *


hey, whats up dave? yea, its actually this weekend but, had my kids this past weekend.. i got them a bounce house, slipnslide and of course we had the hot tub filled with cold water for the kids.... :biggrin: man it was off the hook.... hey, you still need a place to stay in aug? plenty of room for people.... :biggrin: later homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

To the top!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

to the to people.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

hows the hang over Kev


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT for the BBQ!!! :cheesy:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT for VIEJITOS & IMPALAS QUE NO  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jun 29 2008, 07:21 PM~10976363
> *TTT for VIEJITOS & IMPALAS  QUE NO    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


que si  :cheesy:



TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

QUESTION Viejitos or Impalas

I have some biker friends wanting to attend - if they can enter, how much is it? and can someone PM me how the meal tickets are workin so I can have them prepared?

GRACIAS
:cheesy:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi Jenn, there is no entry fee this is a free get to gether. There is a small cost for those that aren't Impala or Viejito members. Viejito and Impala's C.C. members will receive a stamp that allows them to enter the on site buffet as many times as they want. Hope this helps!


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Q-vo Beto Viejitos in The House


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dakotah61impala_@Jul 2 2008, 03:27 PM~10999358
> *Hi Jenn, there is no entry fee this is a free get to gether. There is a small cost for those that aren't Impala or Viejito members. Viejito and Impala's C.C. members will receive a stamp that allows them to enter the on site buffet as many times as they want. Hope this helps!
> *


Sweet  thanks!!


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up everyone? hope everybody has a safe weekend... :wave: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut up brothers how much for the buffet.add a little extras we eat a lot lol or we can bring some thing to help out . you no any good deals on room we need a group package thurs fri sat leave sun


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up ren.. damb homie you have access to alot of computers que no..... have a safe drive home.... :thumbsup:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Jul 3 2008, 02:43 PM~11007705
> *whats up everyone? hope everybody has a safe weekend...  :wave:  :wave:
> *


we had a bomb ass weekend :biggrin: 
hop u had a good one too


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

t.t.t


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Jul 5 2008, 02:45 PM~11018201
> *wut up brothers how much for the buffet.add a little extras we eat a lot lol or we can bring some thing to help out . you no any good deals on room we need a group package thurs fri sat leave sun
> *


You can try Western Village Casino, we were able to get a couple of rooms last year. This time of year it's hard to find any thing. If you can't locate anything let us know and maybe we can help. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:







Q,vo El P Nasty


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Viejitos in The House


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
:thumbsup: 
:wave:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 1 2008, 04:22 PM~10991633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Whats up ren. Have u made it back to town? R u guys going to make it on sat to the show at diamonds? if so well talk then.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT!!!! :cheesy:

Just got my PTO approved for Thurs-Fri 7th & 8th :cheesy:


Can't wait!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

Viejitos in the house


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

whats up evryone.... :wave: :wave:


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 9 2008, 12:24 PM~11047154
> *TTT!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> Just got my PTO approved for Thurs-Fri 7th & 8th :cheesy:
> ...


nnnnnniiiiiccccceeeeeee............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Where are the rooms at?? I need 1


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Jul 9 2008, 10:16 PM~11052392
> *Where are the rooms at?? I need 1
> *



I'll check around for you Frank


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Jen you gonna be at fun in the sun?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 9 2008, 11:11 PM~11052775
> *I'll check around for you Frank
> *


Thanks Ren, and Thank You Kev  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

circus circus still has room 1-800-648-5010 give them reference code RP808 to save a little money something better then nothing all first floor is for show car with security


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

q vo viejitos check out our new website viejitosreno.com







.com


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

LO*LYSTICS will be in the house.


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 20 2008, 03:01 PM~11129407
> *LO*LYSTICS will be in the house.
> *


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

This Saturday!










**** Car Club Alliance Meeting will follow *****


----------



## brougham swanga (Feb 3, 2008)

any car hopp at this event...and if so wat the prize????


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Jul 17 2008, 10:08 PM~11117396
> *q vo viejitos check out our new website  viejitosreno.com
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dakotah61impala (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brougham swanga_@Jul 20 2008, 01:18 PM~11132917
> *any car hopp at this event...and if so wat the prize????
> *



Sorry no hop


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

car should be done soon


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

looking good ren :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :wave:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

VIEJITOSRENO.COM SIGN THE GUESSBOOK!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

to bad we live on the other side of the U S or i would be there :uh:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

pon las fotos !!!!!!!!!beto


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

just around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

Whats up Viejitos!!! I wish your show the best.......


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

two more weeks to go!!!!!!!!shauuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 30 2008, 02:48 AM~11213303
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Ty hows the baby doin? When you gonna be out this way


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 30 2008, 09:08 AM~11214472
> *Whats up Ty hows the baby doin?  When you gonna be out this way
> *


he is doing great already turned one i want to come to the all chapters pinic


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 30 2008, 09:22 AM~11214574
> *he is doing great already turned one i want to come to the all chapters pinic
> *



If you go Reno will see you there  Thanks for keepin our thread to the top


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)

TTT

LAST YEAR THIS EVENT WAS HUGE & THE FOOD MAN O MAN....CANT WAIT... BY THE LOOKS OF IT IT'S PROBABLY GONNA BE BIGGER.....

IMPALAS AND VIEJITOS KNOW HOW TO DO THE DAM THANG.......


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Familia_@Jul 30 2008, 05:29 PM~11218802
> *TTT
> 
> LAST YEAR THIS EVENT WAS HUGE & THE FOOD MAN O MAN....CANT WAIT... BY THE LOOKS OF IT IT'S PROBABLY GONNA BE BIGGER.....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Familia_@Jul 30 2008, 05:29 PM~11218802
> *TTT
> 
> LAST YEAR THIS EVENT WAS HUGE & THE FOOD MAN O MAN....CANT WAIT... BY THE LOOKS OF IT IT'S PROBABLY GONNA BE BIGGER.....
> ...



Juan let me know what day your comin in we have some other stuff planned Thursday and Friday and a spot for the cruise Saturday


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Having a meeting this Sunday....A few of us planning on making the trip from Yuba City! Well see you guys their!


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

cant wait Ren be up there Wed going to the sac swap meet this sun @ arco arena to sell to have some extra $ to double it or loose it LOL


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## DEVOTION64 (Nov 21, 2005)

Lookin forward to hangin out with you fellows over the weekend. Devotion Car Club out of Sacramento will be there to support your event meet some new gente & have a good time. Thanks for putting it down for all the Lowrider Community in Nevada!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Jul 31 2008, 10:28 PM~11231075
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice truck bro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slimjezzy_@Jul 31 2008, 04:30 PM~11228323
> *Having a meeting this Sunday....A few of us planning on making the trip from Yuba City! Well see you guys their!
> *


JERRY,MARGRETT AND I WILL BE THERE THURSDAY


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolnr63_@Aug 1 2008, 01:41 PM~11235439
> *JERRY,MARGRETT AND I WILL BE THERE THURSDAY
> *



We'll be waitiing for you guys


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Aug 1 2008, 03:31 AM~11231970
> *nice truck bro!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


GRACIAS  VIEJITOS AND IMPALAS TTT TTT


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Boulevard Image had a Great Time last year and will see you again next weekend.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*Will be in the house :biggrin: *


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

one more week and is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Aug 1 2008, 07:50 PM~11238687
> *Boulevard Image had a Great Time last year and will see you again next weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

1 more week to go!!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 2 2008, 12:59 PM~11242037
> *1 more week to go!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks for keepin the thread to the top Jen.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Be in Sparks Aug 9th Deed Park 10 to 5 Viejitos and Impalas present third annual Ranflas in the Park. Music, food, Fun for the whole family


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

LO*LYSTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUE


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Aug 3 2008, 03:25 PM~11248354
> *LO*LYSTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUE
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

So what hotel is everyone staying at that is going to this event? I would be off the hook if everyone stayed at the same spot. So far I have heard the Sands or Circus Circus.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 4 2008, 08:53 AM~11253384
> *So what hotel is everyone staying at that is going to this event? I would be off the hook if everyone stayed at the same spot. So far I have heard the Sands or Circus Circus.
> *



Yeah everyone is all over the place. What day are you guys comin in we have stuff planned for Thursday,Friday and of course saturday


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 4 2008, 07:57 AM~11253406
> *Yeah everyone is all over the place. What day are you guys comin in we have stuff planned for Thursday,Friday and of course saturday
> *


One of my guys will be their on Wednesday, The rest of us will be their saturday morning.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

wut up ren 2 more days cant wait ill be at the swap meet early thursday


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

THIS WEEKEND WILL BE CRACK'N IN RENO CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

TTT IMPALAS & VIEJITOS


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 31 2008, 01:01 PM~11225832
> *Juan let me know what day your comin in we have some other stuff planned Thursday and Friday and a spot for the cruise Saturday
> *


We'll be there early saturday............... J3 will be there around noon saturday.... I'll check in with you 1st think saturday morning carnal.... cant wait looks like everyone is coming up for this one


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Aug 4 2008, 09:02 PM~11260674
> *wut up ren 2 more days cant wait ill be at the swap meet early thursday
> *



I'll be there too :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

x2


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Aug 6 2008, 09:27 AM~11274051
> *I'll be there too :biggrin:
> *


what time u going???? :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Aug 5 2008, 12:02 AM~11262235
> *THIS WEEKEND WILL BE CRACK'N IN RENO CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

I'M STARTING TO GET EXCITED :rofl: 1 MORE DAY AND WERE OFF TO RENO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE HELP REN THIS WEEK AND YOU TOO KEVIN  SEE YOU GUYS FRIDAY MORNING.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 6 2008, 10:10 PM~11281247
> *I'M STARTING TO GET EXCITED :rofl: 1 MORE DAY AND WERE OFF TO RENO :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE HELP REN THIS WEEK AND YOU TOO KEVIN  SEE YOU GUYS FRIDAY MORNING.
> *


we are leaven today pulling out at 8 am :biggrin:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Well every one have a safe drive up to Reno and a BIG THANKS TO THE CAR CLUBS IN RENO NV. for put this togther LO*LYSTICS has always loved to go to HOTAUGUSTNITS but its better when a LOWRIDER event is being held. SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Where is ever one going to be cruising at after the show????


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

SOUTH VIRGINIA THEN A&W THE OWNER IS GOING TO LET US HAVE SOME PARKING SPOTS


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Waiting on the Modesto crew to come through Stockton so we can join in the caravan to Reno. See everyone at the BBQ :biggrin:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Supreme Familia (May 22, 2008)

Hey Everyone one of our club members lost his lil niece in a trajick swimming pool accident this week.... wont take up to much of your time

We will have an empty Alhambra water bottle accepting donations to help her mom with funeral costs at the show this Sat... You can stop by the Supreme Entertainment booth.... anything will help...

Thank You from the Wiirre Family










ABIGAIL WIIRRE
1/3/06 – 8/4/08

A LITTLE ANGEL HAS LEFT US.


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supreme Familia_@Aug 8 2008, 01:49 PM~11295230
> *Hey Everyone one of our club members lost his lil niece in a trajick swimming pool accident this week.... wont take up to much of your time
> 
> We will have an empty Alhambra water bottle accepting donations to help her mom with funeral costs at the show this Sat... You can stop by the Supreme Entertainment booth.... anything will help...
> ...


really sorry to here that bro my prayers go out to the Wirre family


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got back from Reno, I would like to thank Impalas and Viejitos for welcoming us and putting on a good event. This is a great event for Hot August Night weekend for the lowriders. Can't wait for next year and hope to see you guys at our event on Septmeber 28th in Woodland. Thanks again!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

RENO WAS COOL 

I GOT THERE LATE SO I MISSED SOME OF THE SHOW 

BUT OH WELL I MADE IT........... :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

OH YEAH I WILL POST SOME PIC'S LATER


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone for coming out to our third annual bbq


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Aug 10 2008, 12:11 PM~11306598
> *Just got back from Reno, I would like to thank Impalas and Viejitos for welcoming us and putting on a good event. This is a great event for Hot August Night weekend for the lowriders. Can't wait for next year and hope to see you guys at our event on Septmeber 28th in Woodland. Thanks again!
> *


tttt :biggrin:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

just got home big props to the reno chapters good show thanks Big Dave IMPALAS CHICO CHAPTER


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

MY HOMIE FRANK FOUND SOME OL SKOOL STAR WIRES & PUT THEM ON THE WAGON.........SMH @ THAT :0 

IT'S ALL GOOD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## slimjezzy (Jul 29, 2006)

Dam good show….2nd time going and already planning for the next one!

Woke up Sunday morning and found the police at the front entrance to the hotel…I saw them looking at my car, I thought I was being ticketed for parking under the Valet Parking Zone….then I realized the hotrod parked next to me had his front windshield bashed in….
:nosad:


----------



## MR.BOULEVARD (May 24, 2008)

Thanks Impalas and Viejitos for another great event. See you all soon! Peace!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOULEVARD_@Aug 11 2008, 08:06 PM~11319546
> *Thanks Impalas and Viejitos for another great event. See you all soon! Peace!
> *




Thanks Homie good to see you thanks for the support


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW GOOD JOB RAZA!


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

Thank you to all Car clubs for coming out and supporting our BBQ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

good turn out........ thanks to all the clubs that came out and showed us some love................ and of course the spectators............ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209TIME!!! (Apr 18, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## xXNICKNASTIEXx (Aug 10, 2008)

VIEJITOSRENO.COM

VIEJITOSRENO.COM

VIEJITOSRENO.COM

VIEJITOSRENO.COM

VIEJITOSRENO.COM


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

u took some good pics carnal  viejitos in the house


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

orale bro good flikas SHAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

orale viejitos :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Aug 12 2008, 10:45 PM~11330625
> *Thank you to all Car clubs for coming out and supporting our BBQ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



firme pics


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

beto good look in montana take care viejitos in the cantonnnnnn. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: beto dispensa my broken english i meant luck not look!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

WHATS UP RENO :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@Sep 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11537525
> *WHATS UP RENO :biggrin:
> *


not much here pelon!!!!! we got to get togheter and BBQ we are down to go to stockton just to bbq with the familia al rato!!!!viejitos por vida SHAAUU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Sep 7 2008, 10:45 AM~11540078
> *not much here pelon!!!!! we got to get togheter and BBQ we are down to go to stockton just to bbq with the familia al rato!!!!viejitos por vida SHAAUU!!!!!!!!
> *


OCT 4TH IN SJ VIEJITOS NOR CAL REUNION BBQ  CALL FOR DETAILS :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Sep 8 2008, 06:36 AM~11540326
> *OCT 4TH IN SJ VIEJITOS NOR CAL REUNION BBQ  CALL FOR DETAILS :biggrin:
> *


lets do this carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!viejitos in the house!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Sep 8 2008, 09:59 PM~11554431
> *lets do this carnal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!viejitos in the house!!
> *



san jose, east bay, stockton, reno, salinas?


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## pups48 (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Sep 3 2008, 08:13 PM~11512228
> *  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pups48_@Nov 25 2008, 09:34 AM~12244424
> *  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


is this puppet viejitos


----------

